# Does UV nail gel need a led nail uv lamp to dry it?



## heyanna (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought an acrylic nails kit and lots of glitters and stuff because i want to mix the glitter with the UV gel to make the acrylic nails glittery but im not sure if i need a UV lamp. Can i just air dry the nails or put them under a led nail uv lamp?


----------



## Annika53 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello.

To understand how the led or other lamps cure then you need to educate yourself and understand the gel nails substance*.*

Never listen nail lamp salesman who is comparing and suggesting lamps only by its wattage. The wattage show only how much the product consumes electricity and is never related to intensity. Proper curing is only about the intensity of the light bulb. For example 26 watts bulb have more UVA intensity that 36 watts bulb. For full information read article about UV and LED Lamps for Gel Nails.


----------

